# Passing of Ted Wong



## James Kovacich (Dec 2, 2010)

I am sad to announce that one of Bruces Lees most dedicated students has passed away. Last Wednesday Ted Wong passed away. It appears a week ago from Wed he passed but I've heard little info so far. One of his senior students has come forward but the others are still silent. Hope to update this posting soon.

A very very sad week for Jeet Kune Do! :asian:


----------



## MJS (Dec 2, 2010)

.


----------



## oaktree (Dec 2, 2010)

.


----------



## phfman (Dec 3, 2010)

.


----------



## WC_lun (Dec 3, 2010)

.


----------



## blackdiamondcobra (Dec 4, 2010)

Sifu Ted passed away on November 24th and there will be a public memorial for him being planned now so everyone can partake to celebrate his life and his accomplishments.


----------



## seasoned (Dec 4, 2010)

.


----------



## Master K (Dec 7, 2010)

.


----------



## James Kovacich (Dec 7, 2010)

The Ted Wong Memorial Event will be held at the Alpine Rec Center in LA Chinatown in January but the exact day I do not know yet.


----------



## James Kovacich (Dec 8, 2010)

Here is a message from Sifu Ted's wife:

SiFu Ted Wong has passed away on Wednesday, November
24, 2010. He was diagnosed with stage 4 melanoma cancer (internal 
melanoma) in October. We spent the last days together and made sure 
he was comfortable and never alone. His final day was spent with wife
and sons by his side; while listening to one of his favorite singers
Elvis Presley. Ted just celebrated his birthday early in November; He was 73.


----------



## blackdiamondcobra (Dec 8, 2010)

He had been sick for a while and it finally overtook him. He lived his life to the fullest and he will be remembered for his voracious love of life.


----------



## Gruenewald (Mar 29, 2011)

.


----------



## Indie12 (Mar 30, 2011)

R.I.P. Fellow Martial Artist and Thank You For Your Martial Service!!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 30, 2011)

:asian:


----------

